# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Is my Tomato Frog impacted?

## FrogMom66

I have recently just noticed that my tomato frog has an uneven back. I always thought it was to do with the positioning of his leg, but he appears to have a lump on the left of his back even when he is sitting straight. Is this a sign of impaction? Please help!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cory

Hi, no that doesn't look like impaction to me. When impacted its usually a big bulge in his side not on the top. You may want to try and get him a vet appt, lumps can be anything from a cyst, to a parasite under the skin to actual tumor. It could be nothing harmfull at all or it could be something very serious.

----------

jasonm96

----------


## Jason

Did you feed it a pinkie or maybe a bit much? Sometimes I see this in my frogs, but it's just been the food inside them.

----------


## FrogMom66

> Hi, no that doesn't look like impaction to me. When impacted its usually a big bulge in his side not on the top. You may want to try and get him a vet appt, lumps can be anything from a cyst, to a parasite under the skin to actual tumor. It could be nothing harmfull at all or it could be something very serious.


Unfortunately I don't have any specialists vets that are accessible to me. There was one time however when I took my old whites tree frog to an ordinary vet. His poor leg was bleeding all over for no reason at all, but the vet told me that it was because his conditions weren't right and I needed a new lamp (even though everything was fine.) He told me to come back in 2 weeks, but unfortunately the froggy had died by then. 

I decided to have a look at the lump a little closer, and I believe that the bone I've circled is pushing out (which scares me more than a lump.) 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

----------


## FrogMom66

> Did you feed it a pinkie or maybe a bit much? Sometimes I see this in my frogs, but it's just been the food inside them.


When he finally started eating about a week ago, I managed to get him to eat about 10 crickets in one day. I've slowed down to only feed what he will eat within 15 minutes, though. I haven't noticed any droppings in the 2 weeks that I've had him but I'll find out today when I clean him out.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

----------

